# Cat was spayed today and is hyper and keeps licking!



## CatFreak (Dec 21, 2009)

My kitty, Lola, was spayed today and got dissolvable stitches. Since coming home she has been running all over the place acting as if she's very hyper. 
She tries to lick her stitches which the vets have told us isn't allowed. We tried to put her e-collar on but she refuses to wear it and takes it off in a matter of seconds. We've placed it back on each time however each time she jumps up falling over on her back which might be stretching the stitches. 
It's been a few hours now and I can't keep an eye on her all the time as soon I'll need to go to sleep. 
She's also incredibly hungry and I've given her two bowls now and both times she's cleaned the plates in just a few minutes. 
The anasthetic should have made her tired and sleepy but it seems to have the opposite effects for Lola 

Sorry for rushing through this as I'm very panicky!


----------



## catbird8 (Jan 30, 2010)

Blimey i bet you are pulling your hair out! Ive never really heard of this problem. My 4 have been really sleepy after they were done. I hate the collars too!
Not sure what to suggest; perhaps you could give the cat something to relax it just to give the stitches time to heal? Im sure the vet could help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

If she's licking at wound she really must keep the collar on her because she could open the wound and have to have an anesthetic and be restitched. Have you spoken to vet about her behaviour as it may be a reaction to the anesthetic that has made her hyper.


----------



## CatFreak (Dec 21, 2009)

I called the vets shortly after we came who said to keep putting the collar on and after a few hours she would be used to it. However I've tried and after several hours she still jumps and stretches until it's off. When she does these motions I worry that it will stretch the stitching.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you not thread her collar through the cone? We did this when Dorrie was spayed as she kept taking hers off and biting at her stitches. I got an easy opening one from Pets @home for her. Just a cheap one though as Dorrie can get these off!!!
And Dorrie was a bit hyper after her op as well. She did calm down after a while and wanted loads of cuddles.


----------



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, my female cat was also completely hyper after being done. I was expecting her to be sleepy and dopey from the anaesthetic but she was still as active as ever, even climbing the curtains.
It was a nightmare trying to get her to settle down and not stretch the stitches but who can tell a cat what to do

Is she actually licking the wound itself or the area around it? My cat was constantly licking the area that had been shaved around it as if she couldn't understand what had happened to her fur, but when i watched her she wasn't licking the wound itself.

Hope this helps


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

you really must keep that collar on. IF she is able to get it off then its not fitted properly. 

If she is jumping around like a nutter then i would pop her into a puppy crate with a litter tray and her bedding until she has calmed down, minimise the area she has for leaping around so she cant damage herself further.

The risks of infection are HIGH from licking, and the risks of her hurting herself from jumping around are high too. 

If you dont have a crate, does anyone in your family? friends? neighbours?

If not then they are sold in pet shops and arent usually too expensive xx


----------

